# Somehow a radio talk show was playing through my computer speak



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Something really weird was just going with my computer speaker

I'll give you some background with my computer speaker set up first. I have 4 speaker set that is plugged into a sub-woofer thing on the floor. Between the sub-woofer and the computer there are two think audio wires. One goes between the black input/output jacks and one between the light green jacks.
With the green speaker-in jack on my computer, there is a splitter inserted with a third wire going between the splitter and my LCD TV, which acts a double monitor.

A few minutes ago I was listening to some Basshunter. My computer speakers were off, but my TV was in double monitor mode so the sound was coming out of the TV. Everything was fine, nothing odd was going on

A few moments later, I remembered the computer and the TV would go into sleep mode due to inactivity, so I muted the TV, paused the music and turned on the speakers.

When I turned on the speakers, something weird happened. Out of the front right speaker, I would faintly hear some Christian bible talk show playing. This really freaked me out because no sound applications were running (and if they were I would heard weird sounds from my TV earlier before this whole incident). I restarted the computer. 

I don't remember if the sound stopped coming, but at some point I unplugged the light green and black wires. After the restart, I plugged back in the wires, and no sound was coming out.

Does anyone have a clue what just happened? (I live in apartment building by the way, if that helps)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Possibly the wiring (acting as an antenna) picked up the radio frequency?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Man, you received a message. It's time for you to get right. LOL


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I found out what it is (I think)

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/743009.html

The fact that I have two antennas near my speakers (for picking up HD locals on my TV and TV tuner usb stick), probably helped this phenomenon


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

schizophrenia? j/k


----------

